# Interested in this Appaloosa *Help* Any appaloosa experts?



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Friendly Bump


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

you dont have to be an appy expert or owner. . . didnt mean for it to sound that way
any horse people


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I ride an Appy. NO expert, tho.
She has good bone and I like her hocks. Hard to tell, she is being pulled forward a bit in the side photo so makes her look a bit camped under in front legs. From the front view her knees look really big and good and good solid looking feet. Mac has solid looking feet too, but since his feet are really flat, he must be shod always. She has a longish back, typical of appys but believe it or not, this often makes for a more comfortable ride for the human.

Her shoulder is ok, the neck is a bit short and set on a tiny bit low, but not a problem for trail horse. Her hip is a bit rotated forward (see how tail is more on top of the croup than is typical). that is the ONLY thing that I would want to look at and ride for; to see if she can reach under herself or has any soreness there. 
I like her slightly rangy look. She is under muscled in the photo but she strikes me as a horse that tends to leaness and that is good.

Wish there was a guarantee on the eyes. You could do the Chief Joseph ride, too!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks! I would love to go on that ride.
I also like her bones lol
Iv seen a couple appys with big bodies and tiny legs so I was unsure when she first emailed me
I am 5'3", 115 lbs with out tack
she is 16.1hh or 16.2hh conformationaly would she be good for me on those longer tougher rides? Definitly be conditioning her before


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Eye protection can certainly help prevent blindness. A well respected member on this board wears a fly mask on her appy mare 24/7/365. Even in the winter. It provides UV protection.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea i would definitly be doing that I know of some trail people that also do that.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thyme said:


> Thanks! I would love to go on that ride.
> I also like her bones lol
> Iv seen a couple appys with big bodies and tiny legs so I was unsure when she first emailed me
> I am 5'3", 115 lbs with out tack
> she is 16.1hh or 16.2hh conformationaly would she be good for me on those longer tougher rides? Definitly be conditioning her before


Honestly, that mare looks like she could carry me on longer, tougher rides without a problem and I'm 5'7" and 180lbs.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats good, the main reason for selling her is her big strides and she blazes the trails which is a plus becuase my trail friends 16.2hh warmblood is that way so now I could keep up


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

YOu're tiny!  not me!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

She looks like a suitable trail mount.

I highly recommend a PPE if for no other reason to have her eyes checked. It will give you an idea of what is going on in there now (hopefully nothing).

I second Cori's post. A good fly mask is your horse's friend. It provides UV protection for their eyes. You may be the only person in your neighborhood who uses one in the winter but your horse will appreciate it.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I have an appy, she is now 23, and her eye sight started going downhill last year. Shes a very dependable, very sturdy horse. I also keep a fly mask on mine, she has pink skin on her nose and around her eyes that will sunburn. I say go check this horse out in person and see what you think!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone 
I really dont have the money to put for a vet check, but I went to the blind appaloosa website and they tell you some stuff to look for yourself so I plan on getting in her face when I go see her.
Also I have talked to some other appy people and they say even with that risk "once you go appy you dont go back" lol
have yet to meet someone who didnt love their appy to death.
Also another site said not to let this deture you from the breed as their higher risk for this is the same as the quarter horse's higher risks of laminitis or the throughbred's higher risks of back injury and roach back.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Also I forgot to ask if I would also ride the horse in the flymask? Would she be able to see the the mountain trails with it? It can get kind of dark when you get far in.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Since you are going to be out riding for long periods of time I would suggest getting one of those riding masks. The mesh is lighter so it is easier for them to see through.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

She looks like a nice girl for sure! Keep us updated on how everything goes!! Ive worked with a few Appys....some I like, and others I dont. I find that some of them just have too much "Appytude" for me. But, thats just me  Good Luck in whatever you choose!!!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks everyone 
The women is coming out sunday to meet Dedee (she already loves her)
She is trailering her horse home from boarding monday, so sometime early next week I am going over there and take her out on some trails!
I will definitly be telling you all how it went <3


----------



## Bandy (Jul 15, 2011)

Thyme said:


> have yet to meet someone who didnt love their appy to death.



I havent met anyone who doesnt LOVE their HORSE to death. even if it is a half bred mutt HAHA 
I havent had any horse even remotely pure between my legs bar a tb at riding for the disabled

come to think of it i only ever had two pure bred animals in my ownership my whole life a doberman and a poodle everything else is x lol


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Bandy said:


> I havent met anyone who doesnt LOVE their HORSE to death.


I have :/


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Eliz said:


> I have :/


I know this is getting off topic, but I just wanted to add. I had a horse that I just didn't really like at all. There was nothing wrong with her, we just didn't quite mesh. Its not a bad thing to not love your horse to death, you just need to find the right match for you. (Which is why I have a different horse and she has a new owner )


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Thyme said:


> Also I have talked to some other appy people and they say even with that risk "once you go appy you dont go back" lol
> have yet to meet someone who didnt love their appy to death.


Do not get me wrong. I love the breed. 

I happen to own one that does not fit into your second thought though. :wink:


Hope everything goes well with you trail trial.


----------

